# Finding a Sponsor



## Dimae (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi!

I´m a SAP Analyst-Developer from Spain.
I was thinking of moving to USA.

Do you think it is possible to get an H1B visa for this kind of job?
Are there any good companies to ask for an sponsorship?
How should I do it? By cover letter and CV?

Thanks!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Dimae said:


> Hi!
> 
> I´m a SAP Analyst-Developer from Spain.
> I was thinking of moving to USA.
> ...


The regulations define a "specialty occupation" as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor including but not limited to architecture, engineering, mathematics, physical sciences, social sciences, biotechnology, medicine and health, education, law, accounting, business specialties, theology, and the arts, and requiring the attainment of a bachelor’s degree or its equivalent as a minimum


----------

